# ITP Chrome Flaking?



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone had any issues with their ITP Chrome wheels flaking. Ive had mine for a little over a year now and they chrome is flaking so bad I give it a couple months until its all peeled off.


----------



## shankthis brute (Jun 23, 2010)

well the worst thing for chrome is getting them dirty. if you dont clean them as soon as they get mud on them might as well powdercoat them. the same goes for truck rims. might see what kind of warranty they have if you bought them thru a dealer. sorry bout your luck


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Actually, the chrome is easier to clean than the polished aluminum which is probably what your refering to. You can let chrome rims sit in mud for a few days then wash them with some white wall cleaner and a brush and they're good as new. With the alumium you have to wash them with soap and water only then polish to restore shine.

The problem with chrome wheels is they rust easily if not properly maintained. 

Sorry about yer chrome dude! Contact ITP and see if they have some sort of "finish" warranty! (I'm sure they dont, but its worth a shot!)


----------

